# steering wheel shake



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

noticed the steering wheel shakes at times not all the time and not at any one speed. is it just out of balance or is their any ongoing problems with the 2005 gto?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jmd said:


> noticed the steering wheel shakes at times not all the time and not at any one speed. is it just out of balance or is their any ongoing problems with the 2005 gto?


*
Mine began shaking too. Took it in and 2 wheels were out of balance. Don't know why they got out of balance being I do not recall hitting anything so severe it would cause it.. but they were re-balanced. 

The weights on the inside of the wheel are on with adhesive backed weights. I am assuming I lost a few some where. The steering wheel still slightly shimmys but I attirbute it to the type of tire, and road surface. It is very slight, you can barely feel it, but it is not 100% shake free. *


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

you may need a HIGH speed bal. i got after market wheels and had the shakes bad above 80mph. had the high speed bal done and its like butter. good luck


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Same thing happened to me. My wheel would shimmy back and forth at certain speeds.

The dealer found that two of the OEM BJ Goodriches were so out of balance that they couldn't be brought within specs. I ended up with two new tires under warranty. No more shimmy.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

It is likely the BFG's that come stock on the car. These tires get out of round just sitting in the garage over night. For the first 4-5 miles every morning it is like driving a truck until they get warmed up. Between that and the timing advance until the engine gets warm, it is not my favorite ride. 

Additionally, like others have said, for some reason these wheels throw weights which makes them out of balance. 

>>> I see this as a good reason to burn off a little rubber and get a real set of tires.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> It is likely the BFG's that come stock on the car. These tires get out of round just sitting in the garage over night. For the first 4-5 miles every morning it is like driving a truck until they get warmed up. Between that and the timing advance until the engine gets warm, it is not my favorite ride.
> 
> Additionally, like others have said, for some reason these wheels throw weights which makes them out of balance.
> 
> >>> I see this as a good reason to burn off a little rubber and get a real set of tires.


Mine do the same thing,, clears up fairly quick once they are warmed up


----------

